# I need a link for pumpkin carving.



## meganbear (Oct 5, 2003)

I got the link last year from this board, but can't seem to find it now. Some of the ideas the site had last year (and we used with great success!) was an axe in the head, a gun shot wound, I can't remember the others---but they were so easy to do and turned out so great, it was the talk of our Halloween party last year! Can anyone help me out here?

________________________

...Ooooh, I just love Halloween, love it, love it, love it!


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

I think it's Extreme Pumpkins:
http://www.extremepumpkins.com/index.html

_________________________
Melissa
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## meganbear (Oct 5, 2003)

That was it! Thanks so much!

________________________

...Ooooh, I just love Halloween, love it, love it, love it!


----------



## Scream Queen (Aug 10, 2004)

Here's another cool one:

http://www.zombiepumpkins.com

SQBS

"They're coming to get you, Barbara....."

http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=82


----------

